# القربان



## منتهى ابشارة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*معلومات عن القربانه  *​​ ​ *1- تصنع من حبه الحنطه  (ان لم تقع حبة الحنطه فى الارض و تمت ..  ) *​ * ( يو 12 : 24 ) .  *​ *2- تطحن لتصير دقيق ( مسحوق لأجل أثامنا ) ( أش 53 : 5 )  .*​ *3- توضع الخميره فى عجين القربان حتى يكون خبزا مختمراً كالذى  إستعمله الرب فى العشاء الربانى و لان الخميرة تمثل خطايا العالم التى حملها الرب  *​ *( حمل الله الذى يحمل خطايا العالم ) *​ *و كما أمات الرب  الخطيه بالأم الصليب هكذا تموت بكتريا الخميره حينما توضع القربانه فى الفرن .  *​ *4- لا يضاف الملح لأن ذبيحة المسيح طاهرة لا تحتاج الى حفظ .  *​ *5- خاليه من العسل و السكر لأن المسيح رجل أوجاع و خروف الفصح (  يؤكل على اعشاب مرة) (خر 12 : 8 ) . *​ *6- فى القربانه خمسة ثقوب تمثل الجراحات الخمس فى جسد يسوع و هى  الثلاثة مسامير و اكليل الشوك و طعنة الحربة . *​ *7- تكون مستديرة كقرص الشمس تذكرنا بالمسيح شمس البر و ليس لها  بدايه و لا نهايه رمز المسيح الازلى الأبدى . *​ *8- تضم القربانة حبات كثيرة من القمح هكذا يضمنا المسيح فى جسده  . *​ ​


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع...


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا منتهى ابشارة.*


----------



## إسرافيل (28 سبتمبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *معلومات عن القربانه  *​​ *1- تصنع من حبه الحنطه  (ان لم تقع حبة الحنطه فى الارض و تمت ..  )*​ * ( يو 12 : 24 ) .  *​ *2- تطحن لتصير دقيق ( مسحوق لأجل أثامنا ) ( أش 53 : 5 )  .*​ *3- توضع الخميره فى عجين القربان حتى يكون خبزا مختمراً كالذى  إستعمله الرب فى العشاء الربانى و لان الخميرة تمثل خطايا العالم التى حملها الرب  *​ *( حمل الله الذى يحمل خطايا العالم ) *​ *و كما أمات الرب  الخطيه بالأم الصليب هكذا تموت بكتريا الخميره حينما توضع القربانه فى الفرن .  *​ *4- لا يضاف الملح لأن ذبيحة المسيح طاهرة لا تحتاج الى حفظ .  *​ *5- خاليه من العسل و السكر لأن المسيح رجل أوجاع و خروف الفصح (  يؤكل على اعشاب مرة) (خر 12 : 8 ) . *​ *6- فى القربانه خمسة ثقوب تمثل الجراحات الخمس فى جسد يسوع و هى  الثلاثة مسامير و اكليل الشوك و طعنة الحربة . *​ *7- تكون مستديرة كقرص الشمس تذكرنا بالمسيح شمس البر و ليس لها  بدايه و لا نهايه رمز المسيح الازلى الأبدى . *​ *8- تضم القربانة حبات كثيرة من القمح هكذا يضمنا المسيح فى جسده  .*​



معلومات قيمة غفر لكـ يا منتهى


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع را ا ا ائع جدا
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكر للمروركم الجميل*


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع بسيط
لكن
مهم ومميز جدا
شكراا*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## منتهى ابشارة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع بسيط
> لكن
> مهم ومميز جدا
> شكراا*​


*شكرا مشرفنا العزيز لهذا المرور الجميل*


----------



## ramzy1913 (3 أكتوبر 2011)




----------

